

Test That Can Determine the Course of Life in China Gets a Closer Examination - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/01/world/asia/burden-of-chinas-college-entrance-test-sets-off-wide-debate.html?hp

======
maybird

      Also widespread on the Internet were photographs taken in
      a Hubei Province classroom of students hooked up to
      intravenous drips of amino acids while cramming.
    

Can anybody explain to me what that's for?

